# Heat transfers on Dri-Fit?



## cohort (Jan 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with heat transfers on Dri-Fit fabric, or know of sources for fabric samples I can test with?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you mean "dri fit" in specific, or heat transfers on any type of performance, moisture wicking type material/brand?


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

cohort said:


> Does anyone have any experience with heat transfers on Dri-Fit fabric, or know of sources for fabric samples I can test with?


Dri-Fit is the Nike fabric for shorts and hats. Good stuff. All my running shorts are made of this fabric. I don't have any experience printing on it as AFAIK only nike has it. It shouldn't be too bad as the weave is tight and has no texture to speak of.

If you're referring to generic moisture management material... Oh boy. Do some searches for wicking fabrics. I've posted a lot of my experiences here. They are all by and large sensitive to direct heat. The only exception seems to be the thicker tees that are either designed for sublimation (vapor) or the ones that are a 85-15 blend.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Correction -- Dri-Fit seems to be the marketing name for a line of Nike performance fabrics. I've only owned shorts and hats (made from the same stuff) but the name is also on shirts that are obviously made from something else. Maybe the same fibers but a different weave? In any event, it's Nike only.


----------



## cohort (Jan 27, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Do you mean "dri fit" in specific, or heat transfers on any type of performance, moisture wicking type material/brand?


In specific. I have been asked if I can transfer onto a Nike Dri-Fit shirt.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Correction -- Dri-Fit seems to be the marketing name for a line of Nike performance fabrics. I've only owned shorts and hats (made from the same stuff) but the name is also on shirts that are obviously made from something else. Maybe the same fibers but a different weave? In any event, it's Nike only.


Yes Jose, "dri-fit" is a marketing term used and I believe copyrighted by NIKE. It's an added process in the finishing stages (at the fabric mills) of the Fabric. I think it can only be done on majority polyester materials. The effect is to accelerate the evaporation of moisture, so as to keep the fabric always "Dry". Adidas and many other brands use the same process now, and just use different terms, such as "climacool" or "climalite" by adidas. I've seen some Lacoste shirts using the "dri-fit" term though. Therefore, any majority polyester fabric can be turned into a "dri-fit" fabric just by doing this added process at the mills.

Some "dri-fit" fabrics has a loose knit/texture, something which looks like a honeycombed, or a very small meshed fabrics. Maybe this is what the Posters' question is all about. I think you have to test and choose the transfer paper you'll use, because the loose texture of the fabric will definite have an effect on the outcome and the durability of the transfers. For example, Neenah's CLC transfer paper, the Photo-Trans Plus has a variation, the Photo-Trans Plus SC, which is recommended for heavier fabrics and those with some loose knits/texture. If you're using inkjet and you want to try right away, I would guess that you will get acceptable results if you use an Opaque transfers (even for a white garment). Hope this helps.


----------



## Lewie (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually, I have two jobs coming in... one on a Nike Dri-Fit that is navy requiring a white ink logo... the second is UnderArmour where heat transfers are needed... pretty much the same type polyester, stretch fabric...and wicked... looking for info on heat temp/time to cure, best transfers to use, best ink to use on the dri-fit and method to cure... these, as you know, are not cheap garments, but getting more requests, so want to try and get the biz... open to all suggestions and/or would like to talk to someone who has actually printed on these and used transfers with success...


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Search is your friend. There's lots of posts about this topic.

You're going to want to experiment as the fabrics vary widely in their tolerances to heat. Some can be sublimated, others can barely be touched with the press.


----------



## Lewie (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for info.... this is a thin, stretchy fabric with small openings... spoke with UnderArmour and they were not too helpful....called Nike to no avail... PolyOne offers polyester, low bleed ink that is supposed to have elasticity... again, clueless to some extent on my part...this is a new venture of printing for me, but want to learn.. need some help... and "Thanks to all in advance" for responses and info..


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

search for 'polyester' and 'wicking fabrics'. There's also been a few threads on printing on UA shirts.


----------

